# sd card on Toshiba laptop

## szalmaf

Has anyone figured out how to make the internal SD card work on Toshiba laptops (especially on the m200)?

Following this link I can't get it working:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers

----------

## szalmaf

Kernel ( linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 ) can see the SD controller:

```
lspci|grep  -i sd

02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)

```

and in the  kernel menuconfig

```

Device Drivers  --->  

   MMC/SD Card support  ---> 

<*>   MMC support

[ ]   MMC debugging

<*>   MMC block device driver

<*>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>   Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support
```

Any ideas anybody?

----------

## bianco

same here...

I'm on a Toshiba satellite m30-941 kernel 2.6.19-rc6-mm2 and with ~x86 mask... [UDEV-103]

nothing...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Anybody know some application or what to do...

how I can find the device? what's name coul'd be called my SD card's vol?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## richard_

I have a Toshiba laptop with an SD card reader manufactured by ENE Technology Incorporated, which was working perfectly until I upgraded to version 2.6.18-r2 of gentoo-sources.

Reverting back to version 2.6.17-r8 caused it to work again.

----------

## l1q1d

does it work with 2.6.17?

Which modules are probed to make it run?

----------

## djhomeless

I have an A105, it is a texas instruments 5-1 sd/mmc reader... Which is in the 2.19 kernel,

it works fine with sd cards, I dont have any of the other media to try it with.

----------

## richard_

 *l1q1d wrote:*   

> does it work with 2.6.17?

 

Yes. 

 *l1q1d wrote:*   

> Which modules are probed to make it run?

 

You must build the following features:

CONFIG_MMC

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK

You must also build the appropriate driver for your device. The available drivers are as following:

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI (The generic driver, which is used by many manufacturers, including Texas Instruments, Toshiba, and Ricoh.)

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD (The driver for the Winbond W83L518D and W83L519D.)

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD (The driver for certain unspecified Texas Instruments devices.)

There is an article on Gentoo Linux Wiki which explains how to make SD and MMC card readers work.

As of version 2.6.19-r5 of gentoo-sources, my SD card reader still doesn't work. Unfortunately, I don't have time to diagnose the problem. If anyone wants the diff between my configurations for versions 2.6.17 and 2.6.18 of my kernel, just ask.  :Smile: 

----------

## l1q1d

i found a solution:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4138862.html

----------

